# Hi From South Louisiana



## ksr004 (Dec 26, 2014)

New beek from South Louisiana. I grew up helping my dad with bees in langs but due to a back surgery and will probably need another soon, I decided to try a TBH that I purchased from Organic Bee Hives. Now all I need is to order a package. I'm leaning toward a package from Mountain Sweet Honey due to their early ship dates. Anyone have any experience with them? In the mean time I've been reading everything I can get my hands on including this forum. Looking forward to my new hobby and all the advice that you guys can give.


----------



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome. 

I have spent some time in Houma. Nice, friendly people and GOOD food.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 004!


----------



## JMann70806 (Oct 13, 2014)

Welcome , Baton Rouge here .


----------



## ksr004 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for the welcomes. Does anyone know of any package bees for sale in Louisiana? I can't find anything on the internet.


----------



## JMann70806 (Oct 13, 2014)

Lets see if this works


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

look up JP THE BEE MAN ON YOU TUBE he is in N.O. somewhere...I think he sells them....oh and welcome.


----------



## ksr004 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks D1. I found JP's website and sent him an email.


----------



## DaBadMan (Sep 25, 2014)

JP ever reply? I never heard back from him myself.


----------



## ksr004 (Dec 26, 2014)

Never got a response from him.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------

